# Naxos 70% off sale on American Classics



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I wasn't sure if this is the proper area to post this news but I thought other members would be interested. This week only Naxos Direct is having a sale on select titles from their American Classics series of CDs. I own quite a few of these already and have enjoyed listening to some of the rare recordings in this series. Looks like most titles are only $3.00 and that's a great price! Here is the link:

http://www.naxosdirect.com/page/NAM_Sale

Kevin


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's one of their best series - if anyone's curious about US music beyond Copland, Gershwin, Bernstein, Barber etc then I'd advise anyone to check the reviews then plunge in.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, rats. I already have the ones I would have ordered. But I'm not sorry about any purchases, either.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Too bad there's no Ives


----------

